# x121e ThinkPad: AMD oder Intel CPU



## Superwip (19. Juli 2011)

Nachdem es der beliebte Vorgänger x120e nicht auf den Europäischen Markt geschafft hat soll nun noch bis Ende Juli das "High-End Netbook" Lenovo x121e ThinkPad auch auf dem Europäischen Markt erscheinen.

Erstmals in der Produktserie gibt es neben AMD CPUs (E-350 1,6GHz Dualcore) auch Intel CPUs zur Auswahl, konkret Sandy Bridge ULV Modelle, die ersten Modelle setzen hier auf den Core i3-2357M

Das AMD Modell kostet gut 370€, das Intel Modell etwa 700€; dafür bietet das Intel Modell neben mehr CPU Leistung eine UMTS Karte und vorinstalliertes Windows7 Proffessional, dem AMD Modell liegt standardmäßig nur FreeDOS bei

Die übrige Ausstattung ist bei beiden Varianten gleich: 1,5kg, mattes 11,6" 1366x768 Display, 3x USB 2.0, GBit/s LAN, WLAN b/g/n, 4GiB RAM (1 Riegel), VGA, HDMI,  3,5mm Kobo Audioklinke (Line Out und Mikro in einem, wie bei Handys), 320GB HDD, 4 in 1 Card Reader, Webcam, die Akkuleistung soll mit beiden Versionen bei etwa 8 Stunden liegen; die UMTS Karte kann beim AMD Modell wohl auch nachgerüstet werden, wie beim Vorgänger sind wahrscheinlich zwei RAM Steckplätze vorhanden, sodass der RAM leicht aufgerüstet werden kann, was bei der Systemleistung aber nur begrenzt sinnvoll ist (die Intel Variante könnte am ehesten noch durch Dualchannel profitieren)

Lenovo: 11,6

AMD E-350 Version:
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X121e, AMD E-350 1.60GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (NWS5QGE) | Geizhals.at EU

Intel Core i3-2357 Version:
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X121e, Core i3-2357M 1.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, UMTS (NWN6UGE) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

Das neue Design ist irgendwie schlechter (im Vergleich zum X100e/X120e) - kleinere Tasten, die Touchpad-Keys fehlen, Display-Neigung geringer. Schade schade.


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Juli 2011)

Hoffe mal das da noch eins mit den NotbookLianos rauskommt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

Unwahrscheinlich. 

Der E-350 samt IGP hat eine TDP von 18 Watt, der i3-2357M samt IGP kommt auf 17 Watt. Die kleinsten Llanos aber sind mit 35 Watt spezifiziert - also rund das Doppelte.


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Juli 2011)

Nunja 11,6Zoller sind für mich eh nicht die Intressantesten aber den Preis von 700 Euro des Intelnotebooks find ichs schon stark überzogen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

Alleine der ULV kostet sicher locker 200 USD (die 17W-Modelle des i5 kosten 250 USD). Dazu noch Win7 und UTMS.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich weiß ja nicht...
Ein Netbook fehlt mir in meiner Thinkpad"sammlung" ja noch (T43p, T61), aber das Design passt ja mal gar nicht. Und ich denke auch mal das die nicht die Verarbeitungsqualität der T-serie haben. Schade...


----------



## sir_hawk (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab von Notebokks nicht so die Ahnung, 
daher entschuldigt meine "dummen" Fragen.

Ich wollte mir das X121e holen, da es bis jetzt das einzige Netbook
mit AMD E-350 Prozessor ist, welches ein mattes Display hat.
Nun meine Fragen:
1. Lohnt es sich wirklich nicht, auf 8GB aufzurüsten?
(Gibt es als Kit bei Cyberport für 399€)
2. Welche Version von Win7 sollte man nehmen? 32- oder 64bit?

Danke
Sir_Hawk


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

1) Das [bessere] X120e hat ein mattes Display, ist aber nur per Import zu haben
2) 8 GiByte lohnen bei der Maschine nicht - bis du den RAM voll hast, macht die CPU schlapp
3) 64 Bit, damit du die 4 GiByte und die Leistung des E-350 voll nutzen kannst


----------



## sir_hawk (19. Juli 2011)

Danke,
aber warum ist das X120e besser?

Design ist ja geschmackssache.
Ist es besser verarbeitet oder hat es bessere Komponenten?

Danke
Sir_Hawk

PS: Import ist zu aufwendig


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

Besser weil siehe Post #2. Und nein, das ist keine Design-Sache. So fehlt ja zB auch das UMTS-Modul, welches das X120e hat.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

Was ein riesiger Preisunterschied zwischen Intel und AMD


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

• Viel schnellere CPU
• Win7 Pro x64 plus Lenovo-Software etc.
• UMTS-Modul

Das macht grob überschlagen 180€ plus 110€ plus 10€ aus - in der Summe also 300€ bei 330€ Aufpreis. Das ist im Rahmen, denke ich.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juli 2011)

WAT 

Was E350 hat kein WLAN Modul drin?

Wenn ja Fail


----------



## Superwip (19. Juli 2011)

Doch, es hat ein W-LAN Modul aber kein UMTS Modul

Wahrscheinlich wird es aber nicht bei nur zwei verschiedenen Modellen bleiben; laut Notebookcheck wurden in Japan ja auch Modelle mit Pentium 957 und AMD C-50 gesichtet, in Zukunft können natürlich auch eine besser ausgestattete AMD Version und/oder "High-End" Varianten mit Core-i5 oder i7 erscheinen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was E350 hat kein WLAN Modul drin?


Sorry - WWAN statt WLAN


----------



## SonicNoize (19. Juli 2011)

Schade, dass der 1366x768-Trend sich jetzt auch hier bei Lenovo durchgesetzt hat... zum Glück hab ich noch ein X201 mit 1440x900 ergattert, aber das scheint ja wohl auch nicht mehr so im Trend zu liegen. 1366 kann man doch in die Tonne treten. Wenigstens sind's nur 11 Zoll, aber selbst da wäre mehr möglich


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2011)

11,6 Zoll mit mehr als 1.366 x 768 gibt's offenbar nicht - zumindest finde ich kein (kein) Gerät. Finde das ohnehin nahezu ideal, eine noch höhere Pixeldichte wäre selbst mir zu "knackig".


----------



## X Broster (19. Juli 2011)

Wie, du willst auf 11" mehr als 1366x768? Ich weiß, Technik-Freaks in Foren heulen oft über zu geringe Auflösung, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Das ist knackig scharf, Kumpel hat das E-350 11" Netbook in der IdeaPad Version. Auflösung ist 1A!


----------



## exa (19. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> • Viel schnellere CPU
> • Win7 Pro x64 plus Lenovo-Software etc.
> • UMTS-Modul
> 
> Das macht grob überschlagen 180€ plus 110€ plus 10€ aus - in der Summe also 300€ bei 330€ Aufpreis. Das ist im Rahmen, denke ich.



bei der Rechnung fände ich 280 Aufpreis fair... ergo 650 Euro Verkaufspreis...


----------



## david7 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das ThinkPad X121e in der AMD Fusion Version zu kaufen, weil es genau das zu sein scheint, was ich suche:

--> Klein und mobil (hohe Akkulaufzeit, mattes Display) fürs Studium 
--> Genug power um 720p/1080p Filme über Beamer zu schauen. (+ein paar alte oder Indy Games für langweilige Stunden)
--> günstig

Leider habe ich noch keine Reviews gefunden. Ohne ist es natürlich schwer zu sagen, dass es keine besseren Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Fleshless (20. Juli 2011)

Die kombinierte Kopfhörer/Mikrofonbüchse, und das fehlen der USB 3.0 stören ebenfalls den Gesamteindruck.
Sonst sehr gut ich habe selber ein X100e mit OCZ Vertex2 120GB aber die CPU leistung ist echt an der Grenze bei vielen offenen Tab`s und Prog`s da wirds echt langsam.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2011)

Der E-350 ist nicht nennenswert schneller als der X2 des X100e - nur weitaus sparsamer und die GPU rund doppelt so flott. Das wirklich geile am X120e gegenüber dem X100e ist die Akkulaufzeit und die leisere Kühlung.


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Mal ne frage in wie weit unterscheiden sich das Ipad2 und x121e ThinkPad in Sachen leistung und Akku?*
*


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sorry - WWAN statt WLAN



Puh da bin ich aber erleichtert, DAS wäre sonst wohl ein Kandidat für den größten Hardware Fail des Jahres geworden


----------



## Ahab (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage in wie weit unterscheiden sich das Ipad2 und x121e ThinkPad in Sachen leistung und Akku?*
> *


 
Ähm...  Das ist nicht mal die gleiche Geräteklasse. ^^ Ein Vergleich ist hier nicht wirklich möglich, beide haben ein unterschiedliches OS, das auf die jeweiligen (auch völlig unterschiedlichen) Hardwarekomponenten angepasst wurde.

Du fragst hier nach dem Unterschied zwischen Smartphone und PC. Kannst du dir das nicht DOCH selbst beantworten?  Der Unterschied ist klar, ich meine jetzt explizit Akku und Leistung.


----------



## Fleshless (20. Juli 2011)

So das X121e mit i3 ist bei Cyberport bestellt.
Ich werde es mal antesten.
Wenn`s passt dann darf das X100e in Rente


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. Juli 2011)

Läuft auf der fusion version eigentlich gta vice city oder so einigermassen?!
Weil ich hab noch ne ssd liegen und dann das kleine dazu wäre perfekt fürn rucksack!


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2011)

> Läuft auf der fusion version eigentlich gta vice city oder so einigermassen?!


 
Ja, sollte problemlos laufen, SA auch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2011)

Ich spiele da gerne Freelancer ... Command & Conquer Generals ist auch kein Ding oder Trine.


----------



## david7 (20. Juli 2011)

Auf youtube gibt es Videos wo auf einem Asus Eee 1215B (Hat auch ein AMD Fusion E-350) Spiele wie Starcraft 2, Just Cause 2, Crysis 2, L4D2, CoDMW2 oder sogar BFBC2 laufen.
Natürlich nur mit einer niedrigen Auflösung und Grafikeinstellungen, aber alles ältere sollte wohl gut funktionieren.


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. Juli 2011)

Uh dann sollte das mit ssd und g3 modem ja das portable gerät schlecht hin sein weil nen 15 zoll klopper oder mehr kauf ich nicht wieder zum rumliegen zuhaus hat man n desktop!
Jetz muss mein pc dealer am ort noch liefern können denn gelistet ist es schon!^^


----------



## Fleshless (22. Juli 2011)

so mein x121e ist heute angekommen. nach dem ersten aufschrauben erstmal  ein langes gesicht gezogen. verbaut ist eine dünnere 2,5" hdd. einbau  der vertex2 also unmöglich. kennt jemand dünnere ssds?


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie dick eine Vertex2 ist... aber nach dem Entfernen des unnötigen Gehäuses sind alle SATA SSDs, die ich bisher gesehen habe wesentlich kleiner als jede HDD gleichen Formats


----------



## Fleshless (22. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie dick eine Vertex2 ist... aber nach dem Entfernen des unnötigen Gehäuses sind alle SATA SSDs, die ich bisher gesehen habe wesentlich kleiner als jede HDD gleichen Formats



Ja richtig ich teste erstmal den Akku wie lange er durchhält.
Ohne Gehause passt die Vertex 2 rein aber die Garantie ist dann weg.
Mal schauen ob ich es behalte erstmal Testen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe grade vorhin eine 120er Vertex 2 gekauft  Ist die größer als eine Corsair P64?!


----------



## Fleshless (22. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe grade vorhin eine 120er Vertex 2 gekauft  Ist die größer als eine Corsair P64?!



Die SSd`s werden alle ca gleich hoch sein.
Ich werde morgen mal versuchen die Vertex2 reinzubekommen.


----------



## Fleshless (24. Juli 2011)

Erste Tests sind erfolgreich Akkulaufzeit bei voller Displayhelligkeit,WLAN,Browser,Film im VLC ca 6,5 h.
2. Test volle Displayhelligkeit, Core Damage Akku hält 4 h CPU Temp. max. 62°C
Das X121e bleibt relativ leise im gegensatz zum alten X100e auch die unterseite wird nicht sonderlich warm.

Sehr gut.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (24. Juli 2011)

Wie ist der Eindruck vom dem Teil sonst so? Will mir auch ein Notebook kaufen und hatte vorher noch nie eins, ich weiß nicht mal worauf ich beim Kauf achten soll.


----------



## Fleshless (24. Juli 2011)

Fleshless schrieb:


> Erste Tests sind erfolgreich Akkulaufzeit bei voller Displayhelligkeit,WLAN,Browser,Film im VLC ca 6,5 h.
> 2. Test volle Displayhelligkeit, Core Damage Akku hält 4 h CPU Temp. max. 62°C
> Das X121e bleibt relativ leise im gegensatz zum alten X100e auch die unterseite wird nicht sonderlich warm. Sehr gut.


 
das negative ist halt der quatsch mit der festplatte. bin grad noch am schauen, wie ich das problem nun lös
das positive überwiegt aber schon jetzt. wie bei allen aktuellen lenovos ist die verarbeitung gut.


----------



## Junkie2003 (24. Juli 2011)

Also das mit der hdd is ja doof-.-
Ich könnte mich ja auch mit dem thinkpad edge e320/e325 anfreunden das hat dann 13.3 zoll aber scheinbar mehr platz. Ich such mich ja schon wund nach nem test oder so-.-
Und bei computerunivers ist vom e320 sogar eine version mit dezensierte grafik gelistet aber ich finde die niergendwo anders!?-.-


----------



## zap1 (25. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> • Viel schnellere CPU
> • Win7 Pro x64 plus Lenovo-Software etc.
> • UMTS-Modul
> 
> Das macht grob überschlagen 180€ plus 110€ plus 10€ aus - in der Summe also 300€ bei 330€ Aufpreis. Das ist im Rahmen, denke ich.


 
Hallo,

woher kommt die Erkenntnis, dass die Intel-CPU viel schneller ist? Ich habe jetzt 2 Stunden im Netz gesucht und finde keinen vernünftigen CPU-Vergleich. Die besten Auflistungen habe ich noch bei Wikipedia gefunden, aber AMD & Intel getrennt und kein Leitungswert zu finden. 

Beide CPUs haben 2 Kerne. Beide verbraten in etwa gleich viel Leistung (17-18 W). Die AMD-CPU hat eine Taktrate von 1,6 GHz, die Intel-CPU hat nur 1,3 GHz. Das sieht auf den ersten Blick danach aus, als ob die AMD-CPU schneller wäre!!??

Würde mich also mal interessieren, ob es irgendwo eine gute Übersicht über alle (viele) CPUs mit irgendeinem genormten Leistungsindex gibt.

Danke & Gruß
zap


----------



## Junkie2003 (25. Juli 2011)

die intel cpu ist schneller bei rein cpu lastigen anwendungen, hat was mit der effiziens der architektur zutun, und die von amd basiert halt noch auf der von ihrem vorgänger.
dafür steckt die AMD grafik die intel HD3000 meist in die tasche, was auf bessere treiberoptiemierung zurückzuführen ist!


----------



## zap1 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Junkie2003,

danke für deine Antwort.

> die intel cpu ist schneller bei rein cpu lastigen anwendungen, hat was mit der effiziens der architektur zu tun

Das ist nett, dass du das sagst, aber "hat etwas damit zu tun" ist mir wenig aussagekräftig. Meine Frage bleibt also offen.

Woher kommt die Erkenntnis, dass die Intel-CPU sehr viel schneller ist? ...und vor allem: Wieviel schneller?
Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Übersicht über alle CPUs mit irgendeinem genormten Leistungsindex?

Gruß
zap


----------



## Superwip (25. Juli 2011)

Der Core i3 ist CPU seitig je nach Anwendung wohl etwa 50-100% -also wirklich erheblich- schneller- bei etwa gleichem Verbrauch

Die IGPs der beiden CPUs sind übrigens etwa gleich schnell; die Intel HD 3000 ist vielleicht sogar einen Tick schneller, dafür hat die AMD HD 6310M DX11, OpenCL und bessere Treiber


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2011)

Sicher dass die HD 3000 ne Chance hat? Ok ist NUR der E350, aber so sicher wäre ich mir da nicht. Hab dazu aber leider auch keine direkten Vergleiche gesehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juli 2011)

Die HD 3000 kommt hier und da ran, ist im Mittel aber klar langsamer. 

*@ zap*

Ein i3 ist pro Takt und Kern im Mittel knapp 50% schneller als eine K10-basierende CPU (Stichwort: Architektur), hinzu kommen bei Multithreading noch gute 10% durch SMT. Dadurch, dass der E-350 mehr Takt hat, landen wir am Ende so bei plus 30%.


----------



## sir_hawk (5. August 2011)

Hallo,
hab jetzt mein X121e mit dem E350 vor mir und bin am installieren.
Win7 x64 hab ich bereits installiert, nur mein WLAN läuft noch nicht.
Welchen Treiber muß ich dafür installieren?
(Auf der Lenovo Homepage sind so viele.)

Danke
Sir_Hawk


----------



## Fleshless (6. August 2011)

sir_hawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab jetzt mein X121e mit dem E350 vor mir und bin am installieren.
> Win7 x64 hab ich bereits installiert, nur mein WLAN läuft noch nicht.
> Welchen Treiber muß ich dafür installieren?
> ...


 
Hatte das gleiche Problem, ein Win 7 64 bit installiert und es hat kein WLAN Treiber funktioniert weder der direkt von Lenovo, weder der von Intel noch der aus dem Image (C:\drivers) von der Originalinstallation. Nach 2 Tage testen, habe ich den Werkszustand wieder aufgespielt und gestartet. WLAN lief ohne Probleme.
Komische Sache.


----------

